# custom SS on kindle touch with ads??



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

would this be possible with a hack? I'm just curious.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As far as I know, there is no hack available for a Kindle with special offers...  On the new Kindles ($79/$109), you can pay $30 to have the ads removed and the built in SSs restored, but I'm not sure there's a hack yet to add your own.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

In fact I believe NiLuJe, who has worked extensively on the software modifications, has said he has no intention of developing anything to circumvent the SO sleep pictures.  His theory is the user agreed to have them to get the discount on the device.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

But...I was thinking, though I guess I didn't say it very clearly at 6:17am, if you pay to have the SOs removed, and so now have a K4 without SO, is there a way to hack it?

Betsy


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

Let me ask another question. If I purchase the kindle with SO, is it possible to later pay Amazon to take them off?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, see my prior response to your question (first reply to your post). It's $30 to have the SOs removed on the newest Kindle, the amount of the price difference between the Kindle and the Kindle SO. They cannot be removed from the Kindle Keyboard.

See http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_special_unsubscribe?nodeId=200671290#unsubscribe

Betsy


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks so much! I really appreciate the time you guys took to answer my questions!


----------



## bulrush (Aug 14, 2011)

Special Offers cannot be removed from the K3 (the one with the keyboard) per the Amazon web page. You have to buy a whole new K3.


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

I ordered a Kindle touch with SO. That's why I was asking. Thanks


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> But...I was thinking, though I guess I didn't say it very clearly at 6:17am, if you pay to have the SOs removed, and so now have a K4 without SO, is there a way to hack it?
> 
> Betsy


I don't believe NiLuJe has addressed this. . .it's a fairly new development. . . . .



bulrush said:


> Special Offers cannot be removed from the K3 (the one with the keyboard) per the Amazon web page. You have to buy a whole new K3.


True, at this time. It is possible that will change.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

AFAICT, once you pay the fee, everything should work like on a 'classic' Kindle, after a restart at the worst. The system is the same, for all intents and purposes, and you *can* install stuff on a KSO, the SS hack just won't do a thing while your Kindle is still flagged by Amazon as a 'SO' one.

But on the K4/KT front, there's no jailbreak, so no SS hack, so that's not even an 'issue' there .

EDIT: Err, woops, I thought the 30$ stuff to kill SO worked on a K3, too. So, to answer the OP: the K4/KT can't be jailbroken, so there's no possibility of an SS hack, even if you weren't using a K4SO/KTSO .


----------

